

The "I'm Linux" Video Contest - mudge
http://video.linuxfoundation.org/category/video-category/-linux-foundation-video-contest

======
m0nty
"Hi, I'm Linux. Lots of stuff will almost work, but not quite, and that's all
part of the fun. I can sometimes do WPA but frankly it's going to be easier on
both of us if you use WEP. I like to pretend I'm easy-to-use, but you need to
be picky about which hardware you run me on - or I might not work. I can auto-
update software, but sometimes we'll take a trip to dependency hell which will
take hours to recover from - think of it as a form of intense mental workout.
I've got a bunch of programs which will _almost_ do what you want, but it
won't be long before you're missing your old favourites like Office and
Photoshop. There are lots of competing versions of me, and sometimes you'll
get dragged into meaningless debates about which is best."

I use Linux every day, but sometimes I get a bit jaded about this kind of
thing.

~~~
nailer
'I use Linux every day, but sometimes I get a bit jaded about this kind of
thing.'

Perhaps you should be pickier about your hardware, and select a laptop that
ships with your OS.

I have no issues with WPA or suspend, ever. Ubuntu, as a large and major
distro with many package sources, doesn't really get dependency hell either.

~~~
mountain_man
meh, I bought a desktop that shipped with ubuntu. Changing users makes it
crash. My keyboard didn't work. Flash works about 80% of the time.

On my thinkpad, which I installed myself, suspend only works if I disabled the
nvidea drivers. It really isn't great yet.

~~~
dhimes
geez--I'm running fedora 9 on an hp laptop. It's a Vista dual-boot rig.
Everything works but suspend on closing the lid.

I don't use the Vista side much, but my wife uses a very expensive Sony with
vista biz premium on it. Her suspend also (sometimes) crashes. She can't print
from our XP home network (I can). She paid for adobe acrobat professional and
it never worked on her box.

Of course, fedora 10 is out now and the thought of upgrading gives me the cold
sweats...

------
Prrometheus
The french one looked fun and well-done, though I couldn't understand what
they were saying.

The first one on the page with the music and still images is unintentionally
hilarious. They cycle through pictures of people that I guess are involved
with Linux, with the caption "I'm Linux". Probably around 95% of the people
shown are white men. There is only a single woman.

Well, two points for honesty.

------
SwellJoe
So, does it strike anyone else as the first time "I'm X" makes any sense? You
can't be Mac or Windows...because Apple and Microsoft will sic a pack of
highly trained attack lawyers on you, if you try. But with Linux you really
can be a part of it. Anyone who has ever helped someone on a mailing list is
Linux (where "Linux" is as good a mascot for the overall Open Source
experience as anything). Anyone who has submitted a patch to their favorite
project is Linux. Anyone who has burned a copy of a Ubuntu or Fedora or CentOS
or Debian for a friend to try out is Linux.

There are many things you can say about Linux that aren't flattering (m0nty
covered them sufficiently already, and though I disagree with many of them, or
feel like it's unfair without following up with, "Of course, both Mac and
Windows also have an equal or greater number of seriously irritating quirks
and flaws, but I already know how to work around those so I don't complain
about it."), but Linux is a community, a movement, and a set of freedoms and
capabilities that Apple and Microsoft simply can't deliver on. Linux and Open
Source is so vastly over-powering in that regard, that it's...umm...I
dunno...astonishing to me that so many folks focus on the little nits (without
actually doing anything to fix them--since with Linux, you actually have that
power). If Linux were less capable than the alternatives, I would understand
it better...but there are so many things I do in Linux every day, that would
be impossible, require a huge investment in third party tools, or otherwise
simply not be as nice on Windows or Mac OS X.

------
tedshroyer
Maybe it's because I've been up all night dredging through PayPal's api docs
trying to figure out what version it's at, but as soon as I saw this I thought
about a bunch of penguins ordering different things in a Baskin-Robbins.
Linux... It's like ice cream. There's a flavor for you.

~~~
Kyderdog
No its more like you have 300 flavor that have all melted because you couldn't
get your wifi and video card to talk.

------
MrRage
>The winner will receive a free trip to Tokyo, Japan to participate in the
Linux Foundation Japan Linux Symposium in October 2009.

Cool idea, and a trip to Tokyo sounds nice. But it's hard to get excited about
going to a symposium.

------
Kyderdog
I like the one about desktops... since its wrong...OS X has spaces which is
the same as desktops <http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/spaces.html>

------
kqr2
I wonder if the Tron Guy will try out:

<http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Linux2.jpg>

